# Visit Visa Denied



## Praki (Nov 5, 2012)

I have recently visited U.S on visit visa. However I was denied at the airport, as the visa officer thought that am a possible immigrant. And my visa has been cancelled under the section 212(a)(7)(a)(i)(i) as the visa officer suspected me to be a possible immigrant.

What are my chances of traveling to U.S?

Because of this denial. If I apply for a student or work visa for any other country. Will I be rejected?


----------



## shift_move (Nov 2, 2012)

To the best of my knowledge, your immigration history to one country is irrelevant to the other!


----------

